# That's some good shootin', Tex!



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I picked up my 1911 today. I took it home, cleaned it up, and shot out 150 rounds. The first target is the first 10 shots out of the SA 1911 at 15 yards. The next target is 10 shots at 12 yards with my trusty SIG 226. I think I'm in love with my .45. It is the Cadillac of pistols.:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A quality pistol should work well and you have two. Good shooting.


----------

